# Ohio River Trip



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey all. I'm from Columbus, and I have a vacation coming up soon 6/3-6/9, and I'd like to take a trip a trip to the river and fish for the day I'd like to target wipers primarily, but wouldn't mind doing some catfishing or catching stuff I really don't get a chance to up here. I'm probably going to Greenup as its only 2 hrs from me and I've heard it's pretty good for them. I do not have a day planned yet, and nothing is set in stone yet.

Any tips? Tackle I should bring (I mostly have a small assortment of Joshy's and gear to fish with live and cut bait). Anyone of you wiper guys wanna meet up? Any advice is appreciated. Good luck everyone. I'm pretty excited to get down there (and not be at work ).


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Bucktails, lead spoons, white swim baits 3"-4" and your furthest casting rod will give you results.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

So I'm probably either going down on the 3rd or the 9th. It seems that the river is high and muddy right now, any chance it's fishable by those days? Is there a site I can look at gauges, and see how high the water is? And if so, what height would you guys say it's unfishable, or not worth the trip down? I'd be fishing from shore if that makes a difference. I'm not looking for people's specific numbers or anything. I just don't want to waste a 2 hr drive. Thanks for any help again.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

If the water drops and clears they will be hitting on top so bring some tackle for that.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

How's the water looking? If I come down, it will almost certainly be Sunday. Would it be worth a 2hr trip down


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BetterMetalFish said:


> How's the water looking? If I come down, it will almost certainly be Sunday. Would it be worth a 2hr trip down


I am wondering about that myself.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

water level

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

im thinking of coming down this weekend also still undecided. want to see what the weather is going to do between now and then


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Water will be the lowest it's been in a good while. I'll be there


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The water is down below both sidewalks. Wipers busting everywhere along the lower walk


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Sadly the day I was going to go down there was a 100%of rain and storms. I'll take a weekend off in the next few weeks and try to come down again.


----------

